# Plastisol Transfer Paper Recommendation-Canada



## prohab (Jan 10, 2018)

I am just wanting to start out with my own transfers. Does anyone have any recommendations for hot and cold peel paper in Canada? Or the glue? So far I have only found Discovery Lancer and I am not a big fan of some of their products. Would like to check options from more veteran transfers people.


----------

